# Fischer Race Skis LIQUIDATION



## bosshogg (May 19, 2008)

2006 Fischer RC4 Worldcup Race Skis for sale. Skied in nine races. Never seen a grind. Meticulously hand tuned and waxed.

Better than brand new. FIS legal.

1st pair:

2006 Fischer RC4 WORLDCUP GS (Giant Slalom)
w/ RACE PLATE

The top model in the race category. Equipped with World Cup technology this ski is the carving ski for winners. Features improved Frequency Tuning Technology FT Frame and new Race Plate. FR 17 Freeflex bindings deliver ultimate high-end performance.

RADIUS 16 m @175 cm
SIDECUT 112 – 66 – 97
LENGTH 183

Second Pair:

2006 Fischer RC4 WORLDCUP SL (Slalom)
w/ RACE PLATE

The professional slalom carving ski. Equipped with the real World Cup sidecut and innovative FT Frame; tomorrow’s slalom technology today. Together with the new Race Plate, Frequency Tuning Technology FT Frame, and FR 17 Freeflex bindings, this ski is the backbone of a package that is designed to win.

RADIUS 12 m @ 165 cm
SIDECUT 118 – 66 – 99
LENGTH 166 cm


Big bucks new (God, I know), $600 for both. Email me (boss@bosshogg.biz) me for details.

Boss


----------



## bosshogg (Jun 3, 2008)

SOLD. Thanks!


----------

